
Python will be the official programming language for education in France - doener
https://twitter.com/nnja/status/1062621193696612352
======
ccnafr
Not true. The linked government page says they're "thinking about it and
taking suggestions"

A decision has not been taken. They're still taking suggestions until Nov 20.

